# fish kill with no floating fish?



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

So to cut to the chase, since everything thawed out we haven't seen any of the hundreds of GSF that took over our pond. Or any fish for that matter,but we've seen a lot of tadpoles, bullfrogs, turtles etc. One other thing i haven't seen are the hundreds of craw fish burrows all over my front yard and around pond, and our usual algae mat and pond grass problem is gone, but now we have duckweed instead which we've never had. Basically what Im asking is it possible that every fish in our pond died without us finding them floating? And what could have caused this? pH change, lack of oxygen? Also we had some muskrats move in over the winter they took out all the cattails for us, honestly the pond looks the best it has in a long time, and we were planning on eradicating the GSF and starting over anyway but i've just never seen anything like it. I've used minnows worms every lure imaginable not a nibble, any info or input would be much appreciated.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

how deep is this pond? a shallow pond can freeze and do a huge fish kill , but you would think there,d be some floaters.


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

10 foot in middle it about a 1/4 acre

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

deeper than mine about 8ft only seen one floater. I have no water that runs into my pond ,all well pumped when needed. some times farmers run off can kill.


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah i was kinda wondering about field runoff just strange nkt to see any floaters

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd be on the lookout for a big white snapper..If the fish disappeared without seeing them floating its probably a turtle.


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

The snapper did come to my mind we had one a while back but he was killing the painted turtles, i kept finding them on the bank with their legs bitten off eventually caught him on a bluegill and disposed of em, haven't seen any dead turtles at all but with all the flooding right after thaw it could be a possibility.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Drop in a baited minnow trap overnight and see what you come up with.


----------

